# Inserting Multiple Rows in Word



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

In a table in MSWord, how do I insert multiple rows. When I go to Table>Insert, it gives me the option of "Rows Above" or "Rows Below". Notice its plural. But I can't figure out how to tell it to insert more than a single row.

Edit: If I highlight multiple rows then go through the process of Table>Insert>Rows below it will inseert that number of new rows. But that's rather cumbersum if there aren't multiple rows nearby.

Thanks...


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

Same as in Excel. Say you have a table with 7 rows, and you want to insert 4 rows after row 1. Click and drag from cell 2 to 5 (selecting 4 cells) and click Table -> Insert -> Rows Above.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks Ree,

That's what I do. It's really a pain if the 7 row table has to turn into a 50 row table - believe me there are instances like that. Now I have to highlight 5 rows. Then highlight 10 rows. Then highlight the 20 rows. But wait how many is that??? It would be nice just to say Insert X rows instead of having to count rows and then recount to make sure I inserted the correct number.

I guess MS does everything right the first time...


----------



## ricer333 (Sep 17, 2004)

If you insert a single row (above, or below) if you hit: Ctrl + y it will redo the last operation that you did. This works for anything in Word. So you could insert one row, then hit Ctrl+y as many times as you want.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

yustr said:


> It would be nice just to say Insert X rows instead of having to count rows and then recount to make sure I inserted the correct number.
> 
> I guess MS does everything right the first time...


I think you would have to write a macro to do that - which could then be attached to a toolbar button - click the button and tell the code how many rows to input.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Would this help?


```
Sub InsertLines()
Application.Dialogs(wdDialogTableInsertRow).Show
End Sub
```
Bit of cheat really, but it will bring up the Insert Rows Dialog - just choose the number of rows and they will be inserted wherever the cursor is. You could attached the macro to a button or keyboard shortcut.

Regards


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Glaswegian said:


> Would this help?
> You could attached the macro to a button or keyboard shortcut.
> 
> Regards


It probably would help but I've never written a macro and don't know where to start. The macro tool is less than intuitive. If it's at all complicated making one, skip it. This doesn't happen often enough to warrant much time.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

With your curser at the end of the row (to the right side of the row you want to insert a row under) and enter.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi yustr

Using the code I posted, it needs to go in a new module in your Normal template. Try this

Paste Code to a New Module

1.	Press Alt+F11 from Word to open the VB Editor.
2.	Click on Normal.dot in the left pane.
3.	Click on ‘Insert’ on the Menu Bar
4.	Select ‘Module’ from the list. The new Module will open.
5.	Paste the code into the right pane of the Module.

To run from Word, press Alt+F8 to open the macro box and select the macro name.

Regards


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion oldmn. But regardless I still would have to navigate to the end of each row and hit tab 49 times. That's a lot of key strokes when Glaswegian's macro would do it in 4.

FYI: use "Tab" not "Enter" at the end of the row. If I hit enter it just makes that cell two lines high.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Some info on attaching the code to a keyboard shortcut (saves me typing!)

http://www.officearticles.com/misc/methods_to_run_a_macro_in_microsoft_office_applications.htm

Regards


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Glaswegian said:


> Hi yustr
> 
> Using the code I posted, it needs to go in a new module in your Normal template. Try this
> 
> ...



Works great. Three clicks and any number.... :luxhello: :beerchug: you rock!!!!


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

yustr said:


> Thanks for the suggestion oldmn. But regardless I still would have to navigate to the end of each row and hit tab 49 times. That's a lot of key strokes when Glaswegian's macro would do it in 4.
> 
> FYI: use "Tab" not "Enter" at the end of the row. If I hit enter it just makes that cell two lines high.


Didn't Know adout the Tab. The Enter you HAVE to be out side the cell.
You can insert multiple rows with ,tables, insert, rows above or below.
By the way which office are you using? :4-dontkno


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

oldmn said:


> By the way which office are you using? :4-dontkno


Office Pro 2003


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I am using office 2000 Pro still. I have started using Front Page 2003 and I have found that a lot of the old tricks I used in 2000 no longer work in 2003. :4-dontkno I guess that's what you call new and improved. :laugh:


----------

